

Ask HN: What can I move to from Google Apps for Domains? - SecretAgentMan

So right now my business is entangled with Google Apps. Is there a competing service with similar features - document storage, email, mobile integration - that I can move to?
======
GiraffeNecktie
Zoho.com and Microsoft Office Live spring to mind. Personally I'd rather be
entangled with Google than Microsoft but some people seem to like it.

~~~
SecretAgentMan
Zoho looks interesting - checking it out now - thanks!

